# YOU KNOW YOUR GETTING OLD WHEN



## Suzi

You know your are getting old when you can't remember if you washed your hair when you get out of the showeround:


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> You know your are getting old when you can't remember if you washed your hair when you get out of the showeround:


I am ashamed to say how many times I've gotten into the shower without remembering that I have my glasses on... Until the water hits them!ound:


----------



## Pattie

I've had so many senior moments that I've can't remember them.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Suzi said:


> You know your are getting old when you can't remember if you washed your hair when you get out of the showeround:


Yep, Suzi, that is what having those birthdays does to you!! ound: At least you remembered to take a shower! :biggrin1: By the way, did you ever get any chocolate cake??


----------



## davetgabby

You know you're getting older when .. . Happy hour is a nap. Or when...Hair starts sprouting out of places that should never have hair.
Hair disappears in places that really need hair.


----------



## davetgabby

good thread Suzi. Keep it rolling ... 

... when Getting lucky means you find your car in the parking lot.


----------



## Pattie

You come to the conclusion that your worst enemy is gravity -- and gals you know what I mean.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

When everyone your age looks so old!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> When everyone your age looks so old!


No kidding! And the younger ones too! :Cry:


----------



## TilliesMom

when you think, "WHY is that KID driving (or working)!!" only to learn they are 25!! ha ha ha


----------



## lkwilson

When you're leaving the restaurant, just as everyone else is showing up


----------



## Laurief

LOL  I refuse to comment on this tread for fear is might incriminate me!! LOL


----------



## davetgabby

Laurief said:


> LOL I refuse to comment on this tread for fear is might incriminate me!! LOL


Come on Laurie , you should have a couple.? How about when sixty or more people come for a playdate and they all look like they're out of style. ound:


----------



## krandall

TilliesMom said:


> when you think, "WHY is that KID driving (or working)!!" only to learn they are 25!! ha ha ha


Tammy, I think a lot of us think YOU are a kid!:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby

krandall said:


> Tammy, I think a lot of us think YOU are a kid!:biggrin1:


My daughter is 40 ,and she's a kid, so I guess Tammy would fit my criteria.ound: I guess I AM getting old.


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL, okay, okay... point taken ound: :drum:
if it's ANY consolation, I had back surgery when I was 26 and live in chronic pain every single day. SOoooooo... technically, I feel at least twice as old as my birthdate shows!! 
Sooooo, you know you are old when... you accidently knock something off the shelf at the store and PRAY that no one saw, cause WHO the heck is going to pick it up!??


----------



## lkwilson

One more, the couple of glasses of wine that now send you into the Joe Namath, I just want to kiss you state, but with your Hav.


----------



## Suzi

You know you are getting old when you forgot if you took your medication. ound:
No Linda I didn't have cake just Beer eace:


----------



## Suzi

lkwilson said:


> When you're leaving the restaurant, just as everyone else is showing up


 I love that one ! Bob and I had mexican food last night at a new restaurant he said this place must not be very good no one is here, It was 5:30ound:


----------



## Hav Mom

You know you're getting old when your doctor looks like the kid down the street - who's in grade 8


----------



## Hav Mom

when your co-worker talks about the "old guy" who came back to play hockey - and he's 20 years younger than you!


----------



## Suzi

:laugh::bump2::bump::blabla: Okay I'm getting really bad. My doctor gave me sleeping pills . I just got into bed and cant remember if I took it. So I decided to go take another? The prescription says one or two so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You know you are getting old when... Your coworkers were born in the year you graduated or got married, or had your first born.

I have done the glasses thing in the shower. 

Oh~ Trying to take off your glasses at night and putting them on the end table and finding out that you already took them off.


----------



## Luciledodd

I have done all of the above this past year. My doctor was a teen-ager and people come up to me in the parking lot and ask if I am lost--of course I say "yes". My children are all my age at least the age I thought I was until I look in the mirror. Actually, I looked at my baby boy and saw lines on his face and a receding hairline. That made me feel real old. My 50-year old daughter keeps her hair colored and has no wrinkles so that hadn't got me, but the boy. Oh wow. 

And one more, when you no longer laugh at these jokes because they are so true.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

OMG I embarrass myself and look like I have memory deficit every time I open my mouth lately. Yesterday I exclaimed to a neighbor that she will be an empty nester next year completely forgetting that she also has a 5th grade son!


----------



## Carefulove

People, I am almost 35 and most of those things have happened to me at some point. 

Just last night I brushed my teeth in the shower, got out, watched TV for about 1 hour and then rushed back to the bathroom to brush my teeth for the night...:brushteeth: (this happens a few times a week). You would say, well, then stop brushing them in the shower...the problem is that if I don't do that, I will most likely forget to brush them... ound:

I have been like this since I was in my 20s though. I forget full conversations...


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Yea.....Seeing your children get older and getting gray in their hair, that will tell you that you are getting older.

And then.....the roles are reversing. It will soon be time to take care of your elderly parents. Yea...I am getting old.


----------



## krandall

Carefulove said:


> People, I am almost 35 and most of those things have happened to me at some point.


At your age, you just call it "Mommy Brain". HI know from experience that being the frontal lobe for two young boys wears you out!:biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd

...when you look in the mirror and see your mother...


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Ha - I think I can even deceive myself somewhat when looking in the mirror. It is when I see photos of myself that I find myself practically unrecognizable - I look like THAT??! - and the reason I hate photos to be taken! I wish I looked the age I feel in my head!


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> Ha - I think I can even deceive myself somewhat when looking in the mirror. It is when I see photos of myself that I find myself practically unrecognizable - I look like THAT??! - and the reason I hate photos to be taken! I wish I looked the age I feel in my head!


The flip side of that is that I used to think I looked horrible in photos, but looking back on them 20 years later, I think, "I looked pretty [email protected]#ned good!" I keep hoping that eventually, I'll think the same about photos taken now!ound:


----------



## Atticus

When you can't remember if you took the puppy out or not, have no idea why you came downstairs, wish everyone wore name tags at parties of friends you have known for years (big parties),continue buying the same thing at the super market just in case (I have 4 lemon extracts and counting) need I say more???


----------



## Carefulove

motherslittlehelper said:


> Ha - I think I can even deceive myself somewhat when looking in the mirror. It is when I see photos of myself that I find myself practically unrecognizable - I look like THAT??! - and the reason I hate photos to be taken! I wish I looked the age I feel in my head!


Right On Sister! eace: You nailed it right on, I feel the exact same way!!! Hence, I only have pictures of the my kids, the dogs and DH. ound: My albums look like they belong to a single Dad.ound:


----------



## Momo means Peach

When you find the milk in the cupboard. You walk into a room and forget why, prompting you to go back and try to figure out what the heck you were doing or thinking to take you to that room. When your husband asks you what you were discussing with your daughter a half hour after the call and you can't remember. :frusty: ound:


----------



## Suzi

Lizzie'sMom said:


> OMG I embarrass myself and look like I have memory deficit every time I open my mouth lately. Yesterday I exclaimed to a neighbor that she will be an empty nester next year completely forgetting that she also has a 5th grade son!


 Yep that would be embarrassing.  Its really bad when you ask a young person when their baby is due and they say their not pregnant. I don't ask that question anymore. 
My mom makes me mad because she has never liked having her picture taken even when she was young and absolutely beautiful. So consequently we don't have many pictures of her. The ones we have she never smiles. Here is one of my mom and dad. Dad was always a ham. I think they were younger than myself in this picture maybe late 40's


----------



## Suzi

krandall said:


> The flip side of that is that I used to think I looked horrible in photos, but looking back on them 20 years later, I think, "I looked pretty [email protected]#ned good!" I keep hoping that eventually, I'll think the same about photos taken now!ound:


 Thats exactly what has happened to me! I found one in a bathing suit that I absolutely hated and just recently found it. Gee I cant figure what it was i didn't like.


----------



## krandall

Carefulove said:


> Right On Sister! eace: You nailed it right on, I feel the exact same way!!! Hence, I only have pictures of the my kids, the dogs and DH. ound: My albums look like they belong to a single Dad.ound:


That happens here too, but it really IS because I am "the camera person".

I judge a big contest once a year, and EVERY year they want a new photo of me to go along with the write-ip of the judges. (I keep telling them I don't change that much from year to year, but they don't listen) Do you think I can get any family member to help me with it? No! I have to set the @#$% camera up on a tripod and take the picture of myself! (of course, then I have full license to do what I want in Photoshop!)ound:


----------



## Luciledodd

definitely when the pictures of your parents are younger than we are now.


----------



## Kathie

Luciledodd said:


> ...when you look in the mirror and see your mother...


Or in my case my father.........unfortunately!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

You can't remember where you set your phone, eyeglasses, keys, purse, and jacket - and that's all before breakfast!

You get your neighbor's wife's name mixed up with his/her ex's. (I do feel bad about that one.)

Your idea of a wild night is staying out past ten o'clock.

The idea of rubbing oil on each other is exciting because it's medicated, relieves joint pain and means you'll sleep better.


----------



## irnfit

When your car was the only one in the parking lot at work and now some new person has the same car and you can't remember where you parked.


----------



## Suzi

When you go home before the band starts. And wish they would start at 7


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Well, I just spent the last half hour looking for MY glasses. I have sewing stuff at least 10 inches deep all over my dining room table. I thought I put them down there. Finally found them - on top of my head! :frusty: Most of the time, I feel like I can see better with them off, except for close-up, but wear them out of habit I guess. So I have them off and on all the time. I think I spend half my life looking for the dang things. 

Karen, that is pretty bad when your family won't even take your photo! 

Suzi, we have very few photos of my mom for the same reason you mention - she hated her photo taken too.


----------



## Luciledodd

...when you type a response usually a long one and forget to hit the post button.


----------



## Atticus

HAHA good one Lucile I HATE that!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Laurief said:


> LOL I refuse to comment on this tread for fear is might incriminate me!! LOL


Lol. That is what I was gonna write.

Ok...why do my and nephews and get older when I don't?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You are getting OLD when you do not know ANYONE's phone number when you do not have your phone because the phone knows all the phone numbers!


----------



## Luciledodd

Do you think that all of us are coming down with the ALL-TIMERS?


----------



## Luciledodd

One more...when you and your husband sleep in seperate rooms, maybe seperate floors because of his snoring.


----------



## whimsy

Luciledodd said:


> One more...when you and your husband sleep in seperate rooms, maybe seperate floors because of his snoring.


I hear ya lucile!!!


----------



## Kalico

Luciledodd said:


> One more...when you and your husband sleep in seperate rooms, maybe seperate floors because of his snoring.


Lol this is not just an old thing. I'd add teeth grinding to this!


----------



## Suzi

I flunked the test for sleep apnea by one point. How attractive is that being single snorey Suzi! I don't want to date anyway I just want puppies.


----------



## Izzy-bella

Oh my I laughed and related to all of these...and then some!

You know your getting old when you sleep with a dog at night...instead of that snoring husband!

When you no longer have senior moments because you only have a few moments of clarity a day....the rest is a blur.

When we owned a B$B people always wanted to take pictures of us (I hate having my picture taken) so would beg off. Until one day I realized picture taking wasn't all that bad it was the looking at them. After that I would say "take all you want just don't send them to me".
Ok now why did I write all this???? Oh post on the havanese forum...now I remember! 

Estelle and izzy


----------



## nlb

When you, oh....er, what was I going to say?....


----------



## Suzi

Thats funnyound:
I start a new job on monday its at a new grocery store opening at the end of may. I went threw three interviews lots of questions. Some with three parts to it. I would get to the first and maybe the second and have to ask "what was the third part to the question?" I'm scared for training week I just hope I don't blow it.:brick:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You are getting old when the first thing you do is put on your glasses! Always keep your glasses on your bedside! I have gone to the kitchen many times without my glasses on...I cannot see the microwave numbers.....so, back to the bedroom to get my glasses!


----------



## Kathie

Estelle, my DH & I take a dog to bed every night - in separate beds! All four of us slept in my queen-sized bed while DD and family were here last night and DH ended up getting on the sofa in the middle of the night!!! So, I can definitely relate!

Suzi, good luck on your job training.

Linda, my DH goes to Dollar Tree and buys a dozen pair of reading glasses and keeps them everywhere - especially the kitchen!!!

You know you're getting old when you spend five days with the grandchildren and feel like you've been hit by a truck!


----------



## Beau's mom

You know you're getting old when you search the whole house for your car keys (or telephone, or dog leash, or . . .), finally give up and then decide you want a beverage -- only to find what you were looking for in the refrigerator!

You know you are getting old when you drop the dog off at the groomer and then come home and ask if anyone knows where the dog is!!!


----------



## Izzy-bella

Kathie I certainly know that feeling!

Standing in the door yard...weeping as they are driving away (after a two week visit) and after a minute looking at your husband and saying "thank heavens"!!!!! 

Your heart is in one place but this aging body can't take as much anymore!

Estelle and izzy
.....the little one you can say " GO LAY down" and she listens and you just feel a little guilty!


----------



## Izzy-bella

You know your getting old when.....you are sitting at the kitchen table, at noon, in your pj's, on a Sunday morning, reading and posting on the havanese forum!

I am going to get dressed!!!! Now !!! 

Have a pleasant Sunday.....


----------



## nlb

Izzy-bella said:


> You know your getting old when.....you are sitting at the kitchen table, at noon, in your pj's, on a Sunday morning, reading and posting on the havanese forum!
> 
> I am going to get dressed!!!! Now !!!
> 
> Have a pleasant Sunday.....


LOL! Now I feel guilty! 
Great thread, you all are a crack up!

Have a great day!:biggrin1:


----------



## nlb

I finally remembered what I was going to say...You know you're getting old when instead of thinking about the things you haven't done, it becomes the things you can't do!


----------



## davetgabby

good stuff Nicki. Good luck Suzi, you'll do fine.


----------



## Izzy-bella

You know your getting old ....when you try to dial a telephone number with the tv remote....or change the channel with the telephone! 
I think this is Estelle and what's her name? Oh izzy


----------



## Cindi

I am so appreciating this thread. Actual conversation yesterday in my home:

Me: "Can you keep an eye on Mojo (ear infection starting) this afternoon"
DH: "Uh, yeah .... but where are you going"
Me: "Oh crap!" I was taking Mojo to class.

How do you put that little head-banging icon in here?


----------



## Diann

Suzi said:


> You know your are getting old when you can't remember if you washed your hair when you get out of the showeround:


LOL!!! I have got to share this with my husband. This happened to him this morning.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Suzi said:


> Thats funnyound:
> I start a new job on monday its at a new grocery store opening at the end of may. I went threw three interviews lots of questions. Some with three parts to it. I would get to the first and maybe the second and have to ask "what was the third part to the question?" I'm scared for training week I just hope I don't blow it.:brick:


That is terrific, Suzi! You'll do great!



HavaneseSoon said:


> You are getting old when the first thing you do is put on your glasses! Always keep your glasses on your bedside! I have gone to the kitchen many times without my glasses on...I cannot see the microwave numbers.....so, back to the bedroom to get my glasses!


I am always losing mine. I take them off out in the yard when I am gardening, and then have to try to remember where I had been and hunt them down! I am finally figuring out that it is better to leave them in the house to start with!



Beau's mom said:


> You know you are getting old when you drop the dog off at the groomer and then come home and ask if anyone knows where the dog is!!!


Ummmmm.....scary! ound:


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> You are getting old when the first thing you do is put on your glasses! Always keep your glasses on your bedside! I have gone to the kitchen many times without my glasses on...I cannot see the microwave numbers.....so, back to the bedroom to get my glasses!


I need my glasses all the time, so they go on my face when I get out of bed, and on my bedside table at night. There have been a few times when I've gotten into the shower with them on, and haven't realized it until the water hit the lenses!!!ound:


----------



## krandall

Cindi said:


> I am so appreciating this thread. Actual conversation yesterday in my home:
> 
> Me: "Can you keep an eye on Mojo (ear infection starting) this afternoon"
> DH: "Uh, yeah .... but where are you going"
> Me: "Oh crap!" I was taking Mojo to class.
> 
> How do you put that little head-banging icon in here?


This one?:frusty: or this one? :doh: or this one?:brick: We need a lot of those around here!:biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I have done the shower thing with my glasses! :doh: I have been in bed and tried to take off my glasses and they were already off! :frusty: And, I have gone to sleep with my glasses on! I love this thread! op2:


----------



## PotatoHeads

krandall said:


> At your age, you just call it "Mommy Brain". HI know from experience that being the frontal lobe for two young boys wears you out!:biggrin1:


LMAO! Mommy Brain! My theory is that when you birth a child a piece of your brain is consumed by that child and will never return. I am 28 years old and my daughter told her great-grandmother. "Yea my mama doesn't remember anything unless I remind her.":croc:


----------



## Suzi

Izzy-bella said:


> You know your getting old ....when you try to dial a telephone number with the tv remote....or change the channel with the telephone!
> I think this is Estelle and what's her name? Oh izzy


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Suzi

Okay so last night I went to go take my sleeping pill and brushed my teeth for the second time instead. And I think I already posted this once before a few month's back.


----------



## TilliesMom

when you can NOT figure out how OLD you are ... seriously. Yet, you know how old your DOG is down to the day!! LOL and yes, I know I am not that old, but my birthday is coming up and I can NOT figure out how old I am! bwhahahahah!! LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I never know how old I am, I have to figure it out every year or ask Dh how old I am.


----------



## rokipiki

My grandmother had friends she played cards with. She alway complained about her painful back and knees and other body parts. on day friend of hes todl her that he has very good medicine for her condition. "Well, take your birth certificate and rub it wherever it hurts", he said.
I remembered that week ago when my lower back complaind when I was lifting Roki out of bath tub. Next time it happens I will try that birth cetificate rub!


----------



## Suzi

I just remembered Bun Warmersound: Do any of you remember Bun Warmers? Or paper dresses? Or fish nets? Did you go to dancing school?ound: Just had another birthday it took me half of the day to rememberound: My brother in Law took half the candles off my cake because he didn't want the alarm to go off ad set his sprinkler system on.ound:
Yea and my new job is making this young old never grew up lady go to work at 4am and having 30 year olds work at 8 . Gee something is wrongwith that picture.


----------



## Luciledodd

I seriously thing I have early onset Al 9whatever) can't remember how to spell it. I never know what I am looking for anymore, can't say any nouns, like the names of my children. And, this one really gets me. Years ago I played bridge all the time with three other women. We played all night and went to tournaments, etc. Anyway, I was the youngest one in the group. A couple of weeks ago, we 4 got together for the first time in 15 years. Instead of playing bridge, we worked a picture puzzle. I asked the oldest one how old she was, thinking maybe 76. She said 80. Well now I think about 80 all the time. It is no longer out there somewhere.


----------



## Rita Nelson

You know you're getting old when graduating to the next Sunday School class means going to Heaven.


----------

